# net-im/jabberd vs. gnutls-2.10.0

## sixcooler

Hello,

I had running a net-im/jabberd-1.6.1.1-r1 running without problems, since update

net-libs/gnutls-2.8.6 to gnutls-2.10.0 last days.

With gnutls-2.10.0 I can't connect via TLS:

```
Tue Jul  6 03:02:36 2010  mio.cc:860 processing mio 87DD350 (state 0)

Tue Jul  6 03:02:36 2010  mio.cc:860 processing mio 87DE198 (state 0)

Tue Jul  6 03:02:36 2010  mio.cc:860 processing mio 87E1400 (state 0)

Tue Jul  6 03:02:36 2010  mio.cc:1012 mio while loop top

Tue Jul  6 03:02:36 2010  mio.cc:1036 mio while loop, working

Tue Jul  6 03:02:36 2010  mio.cc:860 processing mio 8846DF0 (state 0)

Tue Jul  6 03:02:36 2010  mio_tls.cc:1184 TLS handshake failed for fd #14: GnuTLS internal error.

Tue Jul  6 03:02:36 2010  mio.cc:1258 sending zzz notify to the select loop in mio_close()
```

Reverting back to gnutls-2.8.6 make my jabberd work again.

Anyone else with that problem?

Any suggestions to fix this?

Thanks a lot, sixcooler.

----------

## sixcooler

I'm the only one having problems running net-im/jabberd-1.6.1.1-r1 with gnutls-2.10.0?

Or is this not the right category?

(which forum-category matches?)

Thanks a lot, sixcooler.

----------

